# My precious Abbygael is born!!



## DanaBump

my apologies for taking so long to get this put down as well as apologies for getting so detailed and having it written like I'm writing to her, as i plan on printing this and putting it in her baby book.

so..let's start from the beginning..

It was Tuesday night, April 12. i had stayed home from work that day again and your dad was at his first remote control airplane meeting. It was about 8pm and I was feeling very dirty as I hadn't showered yet that day and just felt like I needed to be clean. Shortly after that your dad got home and we had started our nightly routine of making dinner and finding something to watch for the night. By now its 930 and I had just gone to the bathroom and proceeded to complete my crab pasta salad when i started to leak a little. felt just like a normal leak and being 39 weeks along, thought nothing of it. after needing to go back to the bathroom a couple times over the next 5 min and changing pads to a thicker one, i made a comment to your dad that i may need to call the 24 hour nurse as what was coming out was clear and had no smell. by the time i decided to call it was now 1030 and after a 30 min conversation, i was advised to go into the l&d to be checked. 
so this started the packing as i hadn't gotten anything packed other than bathroom things as you were planned to be induced that friday the 15th. after dropping your half brother off, we were on our way. 
fast forward to after being checked in to L&d (midnight april 13), the admitting lpn checked and sure enough, i was in labor. i was having very strong contractions, tho didn't feel any of it and was insisting to not have any pitocin hooked up until later, as my dr didn't get in til 8 am and i didn't want anyone else delivering you. i was progressing slowly, however by 4 cm and 530 am, they decided to hook me up to pitocin to get labor pushed along as i was in danger of getting an infection from having my water broken for so long. this was when i decided i would get the epidural as it would take at least an hour, this too was an adventure! 
your dad was very tired from being up at 530 the previous morning and was sleeping a good majority since arriving and being checked in, however once the anesthesiologist arrived, they woke him up so he could help. must've been a lot for him to handle, because while the dr was putting in the epi, your dad caught a glipse and about fainted! LOL. 
at 8 am my dr came in to check and i was now at 6cm but your head was starting to cone..this meant you weren't going to fit thru my pelvic bone. we started to have the conversation of possible c section as i was also showing signs of an infection, but thought to give it more time. i progressed further to 8cm however this time the dr came in with not so good news. she was going to let me try pushing as i wasn't progressing very quickly, however she counted 6 contractions where your heartbeat was dangerously low with each contraction. this started the immediate need to get ready for surgery. this had to have been somewhere around 2 as i was informed within 30 min, you would be here. good thing we were starting to get ready because my epi was starting to fail! oh those contractions hurt! 
i got my blood drawn, daddy got ready in his scrubs and we were on our way! 
at 3:17 pm you were born. they wouldn't let me see you right away as you had meconium in your lungs (good thing we got you when we did, plus you were face up so even if you could've fit thru my pelvic, you would've never got out), but when they finally held you up for me, you were the most beautiful thing I've ever seen. i was so jealous that daddy got to hold you first, but you were here, you were finally here. 
by this time my body must've gotten used to the spinal, because i started to feel everything. i was maxed on morphine and was given an additional spinal, but still managed to feel the final stitches. once i got moved back to the bed, all of that pain went away as i was finally able to hold you. i just couldn't believe i was finally holding you. you were exactly what my heart was missing, i knew in that moment the reason i fell in love with dad. it wasn't by chance at all, we were put here to bring you into this world. 
i love you Abbygael Leeann Marie, you are our little miracle.


----------



## babydustcass

awww your birth story was beautiful and brought tears to my eyes the way in which is was written to your daughter :) congratulations!


----------



## mum78

congrats hun


----------



## JeepGirl

Beautiful birth story. I love how you wrote it to her.


----------



## Blondie007

Congratulations! I had tears in my eyes, especially when you say you know why you fell in love with your husband xx


----------



## sarah0108

aww!

Congrats xxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congratulations! :flow:


----------



## jogami

Beautiful! Congrats on your princess x


----------



## Braven05

Awww what a beautiful birth story!! Congrats!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Hi Dana! I love that you wrote your story to your daughter! Thanks for sharing. Congrats again! xoxo Now you have to post some pictures of your beautiful little one. :cloud9:


----------



## DanaBump

ask, you shall receive!
 



Attached Files:







250303_2053399623772_1508006076_32268724_1935114_n.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 24









232323232%7Ffp53389%3Enu%3D3245%3E%3B42%3E%3A7%3A%3EWSNRCG%3D35%3C8%3A%3A6%3B42328nu0mrj.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 25









226510_2027116526711_1508006076_32231639_2680577_n.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 24









252270_2052949772526_1508006076_32267936_427743_n.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 23









253996_2061833874623_1508006076_32282578_7022852_n.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Heidi

Congratulations, what a lovely written story :)


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh shes' super cute Dana!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## DanaBump

thank you! shes the light of my life for sure.. :cloud9:


----------



## teal

Congratulations! xx


----------



## DanaBump

thought i'd post some video's just for fun :)

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y17/midnight_thorne/Abbygael/th_VIDEO0007.jpg


----------



## DanaBump

and another..

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y17/midnight_thorne/Abbygael/th_VIDEO0008.jpg


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh Dana she's beautiful!!! What precious videos. Thx so much for sharing!!!!

Gorgeous :cloud9: Oh I cant wait for mine!!! Lol


----------



## DanaBump

svetayasofiya said:


> Oh Dana she's beautiful!!! What precious videos. Thx so much for sharing!!!!
> 
> Gorgeous :cloud9: Oh I cant wait for mine!!! Lol

she'll have your heart in a matter of minutes and your soul within days. i recomend having as many as possible!


----------



## svetayasofiya

:happydance:


----------



## sarah1980

Congratulations! Lovely story!

Sarah xxx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## SECOND TIMER

oh what a lovely story made me cry love the way you wrote it to your daughter congratulations xx


----------



## DanaBump

because i love to brag...more pictures!!

these are from her baptism photo shoot 8-25
 



Attached Files:







022.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1









052.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4









063.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2









083.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1









124.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DanaBump

and some more :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







134.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1









143.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1









157.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## svetayasofiya

Gorgeous!!!!!!! :cloud9: I'd be bragging too!!


----------



## DanaBump

my dh got me a mommy ring! my birthstone in the middle and diamonds (abby's birthstone) surrounding it. matches my engagement ring too!
 



Attached Files:







302115_2408812108862_1508006076_32649510_112332114_n.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## svetayasofiya

Wow!!! Lucky girl! Beautiful ring.


----------



## babable21

Beautiful birth story and Congratulations!


----------



## DanaBump

6 months and 13 minutes ago, i gave birth to a beautiful baby girl. what i didn't know then was how much this little girl was going to change me. you are my heart living outside of me. there will not be one day that i don't tell you how much i love you, how beautiful and smart you are. I was put on this earth to be your mommy. love you peanut!!


----------



## Ginaerhol

congrats x


----------



## DanaBump

sneak peak from abbygaels 6 month photo shoot today :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







316613_545873314344_100300455_31300295_922382145_n.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 21p1eco

aww what gorgeous pictures!


----------



## DanaBump

thought i would share with you the invite for abby's first bday!! as we get the last 3 month pics, those will be added

it says "we can hardly believe a year has passed our little girl has grown so fast. Stop on by for lots of fun as we celebrate Abbygael turning 1!"
 



Attached Files:







invitation.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## svetayasofiya

Love it! So cute


----------



## DanaBump

thanks! we're doing her birthday in minnie mouse theme, should be cute!


----------



## DanaBump

here it is! completed and amazing! can't believe she's going to be 1 in under a month...
 



Attached Files:







143338-1553 Dana3.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## svetayasofiya

Adorable! Time seems to really fly once the hit the six mo mark.


----------



## DanaBump

it does, but every new phase is just so neat!


----------



## svetayasofiya

Yeah it really is.


----------



## strdstkittenx

nicely written, huge congrats to you!


----------



## Krystal 123

Love the fact this is written for your little one, congratulations and thanks for sharing x


----------



## DanaBump

thanks ladies!


----------

